# Question about bullseye sight



## EricLee (Dec 30, 2019)

I saw the P365 SAS and I love that sight! But I’m wondering if I can install bullseye sight on P365xl? I mean just like P365 SAS that the sight is build-in slide so that nothing come out of top?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

What problem are they trying to solve here? Snagging a gun with no holster in your pocket? How about snagging the trigger with no holster in your pocket being a much more serious problem. IMHO, if you pocket carry you need to protect the trigger with a pocket holster or you risk a negligent discharge.
Also my G26 is 1/4" longer and the same height and seems too large for pocket carry with any pants I wear. Speaking of the G26 it has the same capacity as the 365 but can also run 15, 17, 21, or even 33 round magazines. Also, you can put genuine Glock night sights on it for under $100.

GW


----------

